# Favourite Cartoon Quote Game



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

the rules are simple:

1. don't talk about Favourite Cartoon Quote Game
2. don't talk about Favourite Cartoon Quote Game

...




3. First person to name the cartoon the quote comes from, gets to post theirs. and so on.

(by cartoons, we're talking animated television or film, j-animation, as long as it's in english) 

I'll go first.

" Come on! It's just like making love. You know, left, down, rotate 62 degrees, engage rotor..."
"I know how to make love!"


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am going to go with Futurama. Bender I think.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

your turn sunstar


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay my quote: To add more twist. Who said it as well as where it came from.


"Tests, Tests, Tests! Let's Light this candle!"


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

you've seriously stumped me. hint?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

80's cartoon.


----------

